

Geeks in Cambodia – Tech News from Phnom Penh - MichaelCrawford
http://geeksincambodia.com/

======
MichaelCrawford
I was quite gratified to stumble across this just now.

I started following the tragic events in Cambodia in 1972, when I was just
eight years old. I have never been there myself, but my father served in
Vietnam. Many years after the end of the war my father quietly said to me one
day, with no explanation whatsoever:

"We should not have been in Vietnam."

